# "Mom, have them appraise my makeup too.."



## Pimptress (Jun 11, 2006)

"it will add at least 3,000 to the value of the house!!" 
haha. recent conversation with my mom.

So... here's my most current up to date collection... ever growing, sadly and much to the anger and frustration of my family and boyfriend!!






the "trio"





mascaras, eyeliners, paints, mixing medium, LE brush set from 04





liners, ugly pro longwear, my loved lustreglasses and 2 lipglasses, dubonnet, madame b





glitter samples, glitter vials, pigment vials, pigment samples, full size piggies, and glitter liners





L-R: brill, samoa silk, fade, vanilla, belle azure, white frost, swiss chocolate, sprout, juxt, blue absinthe, creme de violet, knight devine, waternymph, beaded, little minx, metamorph, zonk! bleu, swish, anti-establishment, aquavert, shroom, dovefeather, oceanique, hipnotique, pink freeze, print, sea myth. lower liner: silverplate powerpoint





empty 16x, 4x palette, prep and prime eye, 210 and dog chewed 266 brush, blacktrack, delphic and frostlite fluidlines





quad 1: vellum, moon's reflection, freshwater, deep truth. quad 2: black tied, brill, dazzlelight, pink freeze. lower quad 1: pro sky blue, gorgeous gold, stars n rockets. lower quad 2: sweetie cakes quad.





upper: 2005 palettes. yes i rearranged eyeshadows according to palette color. olive palette has pressed pigments in upper left. lower: 2004 jewel eyes, 2004 crystal eyes, 2003? cool eyes (nordies?)





Studio Fix NW20, iridescent pressed powder "ICE", porcelain pink MSF, pink swoon blush





backups of: porcelain pink MSF, aquavertx2, waternymph, brillx2, 210 brush

and the rest, my non mac stuff that never gets touched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















phew!!!!!


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 12, 2006)

fabulous collection, loving the quads!!!


----------



## Phillygirl (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice stuff, I'm definitely removing my pp msf from my swap list.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 12, 2006)

lovely! awesome collection girlie


----------



## ninabruja (Jun 12, 2006)

i love the quads you made. very cute.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 12, 2006)

moving the colors in the quads is a fab idea!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 12, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## FireLily0 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice collection!! It would scare me to think how much money is in my MAC collection :/


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jun 13, 2006)

oooh nice! what brand are the makeup cases you have?


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice collection.


----------



## .nicole. (Jun 13, 2006)

how do you like the revlon skinlights powder? i got one in natural and on a good skin day i'm able to just use it alone w/out foundation and its very nice for me atleast...just curious how others like it


----------



## theend (Jun 13, 2006)

I want it all! Great collection. So sad when families and friends don't understand the obsession.


----------



## strawberieseed (Jul 12, 2006)

lovin the trio


----------

